# Who knows what this is??



## melsdad (Dec 7, 2013)

My lathe has an L1 taper mounting system. This backplate came with the machine. Looks to me like is some type of dog plate for turning between centers?





Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 7, 2013)

I would say that is exactly what it is, but it uses straight leg dogs instead of bent leg drive dogs.


----------



## WallyM3 (Dec 7, 2013)

I think it's just as you say: "L" spindle nose driver.


----------



## melsdad (Dec 7, 2013)

Does anyone know how a center mounts in this set up? It may become clear once I get my spanner wrench and am able to take things apart. But right now I don't see how.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Dec 7, 2013)

The center mounts directly into the spindle center hole with a sleeve to reduce the center taper size.


----------



## Glmphoto (Dec 7, 2013)

Why thats an old fashioned taffy pulling attachment. Just put ur machine in low low and have a ball.  The cleanup will be horrible.  LOL


----------



## melsdad (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyone have an pictures?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Dec 7, 2013)

I used LeBlonds at the local CC that had L spindles. Mounting a center in the spindle nose was no different than most any other lathe. Spindle has a taper that takes the appropiate size center or commonly a reducer with a smaller center.


----------

